# Question regarding usual country of residence



## sekhon147 (Feb 12, 2020)

Hi, I am applying for 485(post study work). I am in Australia on student visa since the last 2.5 years. I need help with the question regarding "Usual country of residence" in the application. Should I write India or Australia in the response?

thanks in advance.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

sekhon147 said:


> Hi, I am applying for 485(post study work). I am in Australia on student visa since the last 2.5 years. I need help with the question regarding "Usual country of residence" in the application. Should I write India or Australia in the response?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance.


Australia. Usual country residence means where you currently living for doing study/work/living. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## sekhon147 (Feb 12, 2020)

mail2notif said:


> Australia. Usual country residence means where you currently living for doing study/work/living.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

sekhon147 said:


> mail2notif said:
> 
> 
> > Australia. Usual country residence means where you currently living for doing study/work/living.
> ...


----------



## sekhon147 (Feb 12, 2020)

mail2notif said:


> sekhon147 said:
> 
> 
> > sekhon147 said:
> ...


----------

